# (3x3) Quest to Get Faster than Owen Morrison: Sub 7 average!



## FishyIshy (Sep 21, 2020)

You guys watched me go from Sub 15 all the way down to Sub 10. It has been a wonderful journey. And even better: it only took me a year to get to where I am now. Well, now it's time for an even bigger challenge: getting faster than Owen. Owen, if you're reading this; we all love you. But, you are closer to my age than Micah, so I feel like I am worthy of challenging you. I currently average 9.5-9.6. I already know that he's sub 9.5, so I've got some work to do. 

Thank you guys for all of your support. I am really happy to share this experience with you. Let me know if you have any questions!!!

YouTube channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQY-rU5aTQfdEUGv68zJ3Wg (Cubing For Life)
PB sheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/..
Track my sessions here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/...

Much love,

Ishmael


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 21, 2020)

FishyIshy said:


> I have only been seriously cubing since December of last year, 2019, and now, I am absolutely obsessed. I got my first cube at 9 years old in 2016, after seeing a cuber on a train in Chicago. I twisted and turned the cube for years and could only solve one side. In 2019, a month before I turned 13 one of my friends came into class with a cube and as soon as I saw that he could do it, I went straight home, and within 3 days, I could solve it faster than he could. I believe that with some more practice and some serious focus, I can make it to Sub-10 by the end of this year.
> 
> Reducing My F2L
> F2L is a pretty difficult task when it comes to solving a cube using the CFOP method. My F2L is currently between 6-7 seconds. I believe that by getting it down to 6 seconds, I could definitely get to that Sub-10 area. My F2L is actually not terrible, I can get it down with some more practice, but I think the thing that I really need to improve in order to reduce my F2L is to practice stabilizing the cube. It sounds really dumb, but when you look at cubers like Seung-Hyuk Nahm and Tymon Kolasinki, you'll notice how stable the cube is and how when they rotate, they don't fumble as much as other cubers. This may be a crucial step in improving my F2L.
> ...


this is what we cubers call hardcore speedcubing


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 21, 2020)

FishyIshy said:


> I have only been seriously cubing since December of last year, 2019, and now, I am absolutely obsessed. I got my first cube at 9 years old in 2016, after seeing a cuber on a train in Chicago. I twisted and turned the cube for years and could only solve one side. In 2019, a month before I turned 13 one of my friends came into class with a cube and as soon as I saw that he could do it, I went straight home, and within 3 days, I could solve it faster than he could. I believe that with some more practice and some serious focus, I can make it to Sub-10 by the end of this year.
> 
> Reducing My F2L
> F2L is a pretty difficult task when it comes to solving a cube using the CFOP method. My F2L is currently between 6-7 seconds. I believe that by getting it down to 6 seconds, I could definitely get to that Sub-10 area. My F2L is actually not terrible, I can get it down with some more practice, but I think the thing that I really need to improve in order to reduce my F2L is to practice stabilizing the cube. It sounds really dumb, but when you look at cubers like Seung-Hyuk Nahm and Tymon Kolasinki, you'll notice how stable the cube is and how when they rotate, they don't fumble as much as other cubers. This may be a crucial step in improving my F2L.
> ...



Nice, 6-7 hours is too much for me (I just practice 1-2 hours a day, probably less).

Also, what you are currently averaging?

Good luck! Btw, you should add an option to the poll of "Currently working on it", I'm saying this because I'm working on becoming colour neutral, and probably other people too.

*Edit:* I think your PB sheet and your sessions thread is just the link to enter to a google spreadsheet.


----------



## FishyIshy (Sep 21, 2020)

Skewb_Cube said:


> Nice, 6-7 hours is too much for me (I just practice 1-2 hours a day, probably less).
> 
> Also, what you are currently averaging?
> 
> ...



It's 6-7 hours on average. Some days I'll cube for up to possibly 9 hours. I currently average around 11-12 seconds. And yes, it is an entry to a google spreadsheet.



Nir1213 said:


> this is what we cubers call hardcore speedcubing



Yessir!!


----------



## OreKehStrah (Sep 21, 2020)

Hey, I would recommend you edit your post and remove the ages and years. It's not exactly a great idea to tell strangers on the internet how old you are, especially if you aren't older than 18


----------



## FishyIshy (Sep 21, 2020)

OreKehStrah said:


> Hey, I would recommend you edit your post and remove the ages and years. It's not exactly a great idea to tell strangers on the internet how old you are, especially if you aren't older than 18



I think that I'll be okay, but thanks for your concern


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 21, 2020)

FishyIshy said:


> I know how I am supposed to be practicing in order to improve my F2L look ahead and increase my turn speed. And one of the reasons that I am able to do this is by staying motivated. One thing that I think that every serious cuber should do is keep a notebook and document their progress. I started doing this May 15th of this year and I have been doing it ever since, I think that this really just allows me to stay focused on what I need to be working on. I set up challenges in order to keep myself motivated and focused, which is what this whole thing is about. Which is why I believe that I WILL hit my goal of being Sub-10 by the end of the year.



That's a good idea, and staying motivated is really a great point, because when I'm just bored and not motivated to cube, but I force myself, then my practice session wouldn't be the greatest. But ever since I actually started to interact with other cubers in this forums, I feel more motivated to cube and have more fun with cubing, and I'm improving faster since then, so I think this proves your point.


----------



## FishyIshy (Sep 21, 2020)

This is my first thread, and I think that this is going to be an interesting journey.



Skewb_Cube said:


> That's a good idea, and staying motivated is really a great point, because when I'm just bored and not motivated to cube, but I force myself, then my practice session wouldn't be the greatest. But ever since I actually started to interact with other cubers in this forums, I feel more motivated to cube and have more fun with cubing, and I'm improving faster since then, so I think this proves your point.



It helps a lot. Staying motivated is one of the reasons that I am able to practice for so long.


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 22, 2020)

FishyIshy said:


> This is my first thread, and I think that this is going to be an interesting journey.



Nice, you can also edit messages to avoid double posting... Good luck!


----------



## FishyIshy (Sep 22, 2020)

Noice, thank you

I just destroyed my Pyraminx PB ao5. It went from 16.16 to 12.15!! What the heck!!

12 CP recognition cases memorized!! What are you guys working on and how do you think it will help you in the future?


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 23, 2020)

FishyIshy said:


> 12 CP recognition cases memorized!! What are you guys working on and how do you think it will help you in the future?



As I mentioned yesterday, I'm working on colour neutrality, and I think it's going to help me to predict the first F2L pair due to having the ability of starting in different crosses and also be able to start from easier crosses other then white and yellow.


----------



## efattah (Sep 23, 2020)

If you are practicing 6-7 hours per day, and at least half of that is focused drills, you will be sub-10 in an incredibly short period of time.


----------



## FishyIshy (Sep 24, 2020)

Skewb_Cube said:


> As I mentioned yesterday, I'm working on colour neutrality, and I think it's going to help me to predict the first F2L pair due to having the ability of starting in different crosses and also be able to start from easier crosses other then white and yellow.



You're doing big things lol



efattah said:


> If you are practicing 6-7 hours per day, and at least half of that is focused drills, you will be sub-10 in an incredibly short period of time.



I sure hope so. I can see improvement but, I have to keep working to see if it will all pay off.


----------



## Brayden_Speedcuber (Sep 24, 2020)

6-7 hours a day is a lot. You might want to only cube when you feel motivated or you could easily burn out.


----------



## FishyIshy (Sep 24, 2020)

Brayden_Speedcuber said:


> 6-7 hours a day is a lot. You might want to only cube when you feel motivated or you could easily burn out.



That's why I stay motivated  I enjoy practice. I am a very competitive person.

I want to know how you guys stay motivated.


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 24, 2020)

FishyIshy said:


> I want to know how you guys stay motivated.



Well, I'm motivated to cube, but not as you to practice that much and give that much time to that, but I keep myself motivated by just remembering why I started cubing, how awesome is to be able at some point to solve a cube in less than 7 seconds on average, and also just watch some cubing videos such as "Feliks, The Greatest Speedcuber of All Time" I have watch this like 5-6 times, or just random cubing videos.

Well, and also just improving in any event, and learning new techniques, because it gives you a feeling of accomplishment after your hard work.


----------



## FishyIshy (Sep 24, 2020)

Skewb_Cube said:


> Well, I'm motivated to cube, but not as you to practice that much and give that much time to that, but I keep myself motivated by just remembering why I started cubing, how awesome is to be able at some point to solve a cube in less than 7 seconds on average, and also just watch some cubing videos such as "Feliks, The Greatest Speedcuber of All Time" I have watch this like 5-6 times, or just random cubing videos.
> 
> Well, and also just improving in any event, and learning new techniques, because it gives you a feeling of accomplishment after your hard work.



I'm telling you, tracking your progress is THE BEST WAY to see how much you are improving and keep you motivated. I definitely recommend keeping a notebook or making a practice sheet.


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 24, 2020)

FishyIshy said:


> I'm telling you, tracking your progress is THE BEST WAY to see how much you are improving and keep you motivated



Yeah, I'll start doing that on a notebook that I have here


----------



## FishyIshy (Sep 24, 2020)

Skewb_Cube said:


> Yeah, I'll start doing that on a notebook that I have here



Hopefully you'll see an improvement faster. Good luck!!

We finally did it guys!! 300 views. Thank you so much!!


----------



## FishyIshy (Sep 26, 2020)

What do you think is one way that you could really improve when it comes to getting faster in F2L?


----------



## FishyIshy (Sep 29, 2020)

Guys, I am so close to sub 12 that it's crazy!! Hopefully I'll see more improvement by next week


----------



## joshuathooyavan (Oct 4, 2020)

Learn COLL! At your speed, you're going to want to learn the nicer ZBLLs soon as well... Finishing OLL, PLL, and then the easy LS/LL subsets like WV, COLL, and others - intuitive ZBLS cases, easy VLSs that are just F2L cancelling into OLL, etc are not a bad idea at sub 12 (Correct me if I'm wrong on that, I'm sub 15 myself).


----------



## FishyIshy (Oct 5, 2020)

joshuathooyavan said:


> Learn COLL! At your speed, you're going to want to learn the nicer ZBLLs soon as well... Finishing OLL, PLL, and then the easy LS/LL subsets like WV, COLL, and others - intuitive ZBLS cases, easy VLSs that are just F2L cancelling into OLL, etc are not a bad idea at sub 12 (Correct me if I'm wrong on that, I'm sub 15 myself).


I already know full Oll and Pll. I started learning VLS and ZBLL but I think that right now, CP Recognition is the thing that is going to help me the most.
I am working on getting to sub 12 right now. I learned WV right after I finished Oll. I am going to learn COLL a few months after I finish ZBLL. Thanks for the tips and good luck on improving!!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 5, 2020)

FishyIshy said:


> I already know full Oll and Pll. I started learning VLS and ZBLL but I think that right now, CP Recognition is the thing that is going to help me the most.
> I am working on getting to sub 12 right now. I learned WV right after I finished Oll. I am going to learn COLL a few months after I finish ZBLL. Thanks for the tips and good luck on improving!!


What’s the point in learning COLL if you already know ZBLL?


----------



## Humble Cuber (Oct 5, 2020)

FishyIshy said:


> I have only been seriously cubing since December of last year, 2019, and now, I am absolutely obsessed. I got my first cube at 9 years old in 2016, after seeing a cuber on a train in Chicago. I twisted and turned the cube for years and could only solve one side. In 2019, a month before I turned 13 one of my friends came into class with a cube and as soon as I saw that he could do it, I went straight home, and within 3 days, I could solve it faster than he could. I believe that with some more practice and some serious focus, I can make it to Sub-10 by the end of this year.
> 
> Reducing My F2L
> F2L is a pretty difficult task when it comes to solving a cube using the CFOP method. My F2L is currently between 6-7 seconds. I believe that by getting it down to 6 seconds, I could definitely get to that Sub-10 area. My F2L is actually not terrible, I can get it down with some more practice, but I think the thing that I really need to improve in order to reduce my F2L is to practice stabilizing the cube. It sounds really dumb, but when you look at cubers like Seung-Hyuk Nahm and Tymon Kolasinki, you'll notice how stable the cube is and how when they rotate, they don't fumble as much as other cubers. This may be a crucial step in improving my F2L.
> ...


This seems like a ton of work, try not to get burnt out (speaking from experience)


----------



## Sub1Hour (Oct 5, 2020)

Humble Cuber said:


> This seems like a ton of work, try not to get burnt out (speaking from experience)


I agree that burnout is probably the fastest way to lose interest. When you force yourself to practice to "Get Good" and don't enjoy it, then maybe you should relax and have a little fun.


----------



## Humble Cuber (Oct 5, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I agree that burnout is probably the fastest way to lose interest. When you force yourself to practice to "Get Good" and don't enjoy it, then maybe you should relax and have a little fun.


I completely agree, I pushed myself WAY to far into cubing and ended up taking a break for a little over a year, its best just to pace yourself rather than going nuts and doing everything at once.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Oct 5, 2020)

Humble Cuber said:


> I completely agree, I pushed myself WAY to far into cubing and ended up taking a break for a little over a year, its best just to pace yourself rather than going nuts and doing everything at once.


I did something similar with square-1. I haven't done a ton of solves recently but I'm planning to get back into it soon. I don't have any competitions until western champs 2021 so I'm cool with taking a break but I definitely shouldn't have tried to force myself to learn that many algs and csp cases.


----------



## FishyIshy (Oct 5, 2020)

Humble Cuber said:


> This seems like a ton of work, try not to get burnt out (speaking from experience)


I enjoy the hard work. I feel like it gives me something to work towards and enjoy



BenChristman1 said:


> What’s the point in learning COLL if you already know ZBLL?


I stopped learning ZBLL. I'm still thinking about just doing a few COLLs for the H cases but then doing ZBLL for the other ones



Humble Cuber said:


> I completely agree, I pushed myself WAY to far into cubing and ended up taking a break for a little over a year, its best just to pace yourself rather than going nuts and doing everything at once.


I'm not forcing myself to practice though. I truly enjoy it


----------



## FishyIshy (Oct 13, 2020)

You guys, I got my 3rd 8 second solve ever yesterday. It was an 8.05 with a Back Sune, PLL skip. Some Yusheng Do Last Layer!!


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Oct 13, 2020)

FishyIshy said:


> You guys, I got my 3rd 8 second solve ever yesterday. It was an 8.05 with a Back Sune, PLL skip. Some Yusheng Do Last Layer!!


*Du


----------



## Nmile7300 (Oct 13, 2020)

So @FishyIshy I have a question: Do you go to school? I am just asking because I don't know how a school age person, even if they were homeschooled or online, could practice 6-7 hours a day during the school year without staying up all night. Just wondered.


----------



## FishyIshy (Oct 14, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> So @FishyIshy I have a question: Do you go to school? I am just asking because I don't know how a school age person, even if they were homeschooled or online, could practice 6-7 hours a day during the school year without staying up all night. Just wondered.


I do online school. I have a lot of time on my hands because I'm a morning person and wake up at 4 AM like everyday



Kaneki Uchiha said:


> *Du


Thanks for that lol


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Oct 14, 2020)

FishyIshy said:


> I do online school. I have a lot of time on my hands because I'm a morning person and wake up at 4 AM like everyday



That makes sense, but still 6-7 hours is a lot and is surpising that you wake up that early everyday.


----------



## FishyIshy (Oct 16, 2020)

Skewb_Cube said:


> That makes sense, but still 6-7 hours is a lot and is surpising that you wake up that early everyday.


Consistency

Well guys, I did it: Sub 12!!

What should I work on in order to get down to Sub 11? I'll need your help. It's life or death lol


----------



## FishyIshy (Oct 22, 2020)

I just posted a new video for all of you who want to see it. Her you go


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 22, 2020)

My main aim is to get method neutral and sub-10. Currently I use CFOP and Roux in my official solves.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 22, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> So @FishyIshy I have a question: Do you go to school? I am just asking because I don't know how a school age person, even if they were homeschooled or online, could practice 6-7 hours a day during the school year without staying up all night. Just wondered.


i finish my online school at 2 pm and finsish all my homework in 3 pm normally, then i spend the rest of the day cubing, and i sleep at 10 pm so that means 7 hours cubing for me lololol


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Oct 22, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> i finish my online school at 2 pm and finsish all my homework in 3 pm normally, then i spend the rest of the day cubing, and i sleep at 10 pm so that means 7 hours cubing for me lololol



Wow, if it's seven hours a day, then you practice the amount of the time I practice in a week.



FishyIshy said:


> I just posted a new video for all of you who want to see it. Her you go



Nice video, you were timing how much time you take to do all the PLLs, right?


----------



## Zubin Park (Oct 22, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> i finish my online school at 2 pm and finsish all my homework in 3 pm normally, then i spend the rest of the day cubing, and i sleep at 10 pm so that means 7 hours cubing for me lololol


Wow. I double major so I have med classes from 3-12 then I have music from 1-9. Not too much time in between lol


----------



## FishyIshy (Oct 22, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> i finish my online school at 2 pm and finsish all my homework in 3 pm normally, then i spend the rest of the day cubing, and i sleep at 10 pm so that means 7 hours cubing for me lololol


Big Brain lol



Skewb_Cube said:


> Wow, if it's seven hours a day, then you practice the amount of the time I practice in a week.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice video, you were timing how much time you take to do all the PLLs, right?


Yes. I don't do it too often, which is why it's kinda slow. I usually am able to Sub 1 all of my PLLs individually but all together. . . that's a different story.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 22, 2020)

FishyIshy said:


> Big Brain lol


im not big brain because i know that 1 + 1 is 2 but its wrong when the answer is obviously 11


----------



## FishyIshy (Oct 22, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> im not big brain because i know that 1 + 1 is 2 but its wrong when the answer is obviously 11


I never thought about it like that lol


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Oct 22, 2020)

Honestly CP recognition (aka ROLL) is completely worth it. Your OLL time actually doesn't change, because you only think about what the CP might be DURING the execution. And PLL is much easier. However I don't execute all adj algs with headlights on the left. (Rb, Aa, Ab, Gb are the cases I don't do headlights on the left.) So I don't bother predicting where the headlights end up for adj swaps


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 22, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> Honestly CP recognition (aka ROLL) is completely worth it. Your OLL time actually doesn't change, because you only think about what the CP might be DURING the execution. And PLL is much easier. However I don't execute all adj algs with headlights on the left. (Rb, Aa, Ab, Gb are the cases I don't do headlights on the left.) So I don't bother predicting where the headlights end up for adj swaps


it is pretty good you only need to look 2 sides in oll and pll and that really helps to lower your recog.
also this is your first message so congrats!


----------



## FishyIshy (Oct 22, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> Honestly CP recognition (aka ROLL) is completely worth it. Your OLL time actually doesn't change, because you only think about what the CP might be DURING the execution. And PLL is much easier. However I don't execute all adj algs with headlights on the left. (Rb, Aa, Ab, Gb are the cases I don't do headlights on the left.) So I don't bother predicting where the headlights end up for adj swaps


I use all of the algs that J Perm uses except for the U perms. I use RU U perms and I do everything righty except for A perms. I have seen a difference in the times where I do CP Recognition compared to the ones where I don';t know the cases (because There are 6 for each OLL). I currently know around like 20 or something like that. I have gotten multiple sub 10s because I can predict a skip on some of the easy cases. I really am enjoying the CP Recognition process and I think that it really is 100% worth it. Glad to see that others agree with this decision to keep learning.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 22, 2020)

FishyIshy said:


> I enjoy the hard work. I feel like it gives me something to work towards and enjoy





FishyIshy said:


> I stopped learning ZBLL. I'm still thinking about just doing a few COLLs for the H cases but then doing ZBLL for the other ones





FishyIshy said:


> I'm not forcing myself to practice though. I truly enjoy it





FishyIshy said:


> You guys, I got my 3rd 8 second solve ever yesterday. It was an 8.05 with a Back Sune, PLL skip. Some Yusheng Do Last Layer!!


you can just edit you know
also first quadruple post ive seen


----------



## FishyIshy (Oct 22, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> it is pretty good you only need to look 2 sides in oll and pll and that really helps to lower your recog.
> also this is your first message so congrats!


I already know 2 sided PLL Recognition, I am just learning CP Recognition in order to make PLL recognition faster. I was going to learn VLS, which is why I learned 2 sided PLL Recognition. But I still learned it, which affects how fast my CP recognition is as well



Nir1213 said:


> you can just edit you know
> also first quadruple post ive seen


Lol thank you. I'm still new to this


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Oct 22, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> you can just edit you know
> also first quadruple post ive seen



I mean, it's his thread and also it wouldn't make much sense of editing a post an infinite amount of times.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 22, 2020)

Skewb_Cube said:


> I mean, it's his thread and also it wouldn't make much sense of editing a post an infinite amount of times.


he doesnt have to
he can double post as long as it makes sense
if you want to edit a really big post your just better of making a new one it wont hurt
as far as im concerned, a double post is fine anyway.


----------



## FishyIshy (Oct 22, 2020)

ANOTHER NEW VIDEO!!!








Nir1213 said:


> he doesnt have to
> he can double post as long as it makes sense
> if you want to edit a really big post your just better of making a new one it wont hurt
> as far as im concerned, a double post is fine anyway.


IDK if this is important or not. I'll try to get better at the site lol. Thanks for you guys' help



abunickabhi said:


> My main aim is to get method neutral and sub-10. Currently I use CFOP and Roux in my official solves.


I am sticking with CFOP. It feels like a much better flow for me

I am trying to post more YouTube videos. So what would you guys like to see?

I am very proud of myself: I almost beat my PB single yesterday. 8.08 is so close!!


----------



## FishyIshy (Oct 28, 2020)

Trying to post more videos. Here is the newest one:


----------



## FishyIshy (Nov 12, 2020)

New video:


----------



## FishyIshy (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## FishyIshy (Dec 5, 2020)

You guys, I have done it. I have finally achieved Sub 10. I am so proud of myself for defeating this barrier and I think that is so much more that I still have to improve on. I would like to thank you all for your support and kind comments on this thread. I can't wait until I see some more improvement and I hope that I can share some more of my achievements with you all. 

Much Love,

Ishmael


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 5, 2020)

FishyIshy said:


> You guys, I have done it. I have finally achieved Sub 10. I am so proud of myself for defeating this barrier and I think that is so much more that I still have to improve on. I would like to thank you all for your support and kind comments on this thread. I can't wait until I see some more improvement and I hope that I can share some more of my achievements with you all.
> 
> Much Love,
> 
> Ishmael


Congrats!


----------



## FishyIshy (Dec 6, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> Congrats!


Thank you!!


----------



## FishyIshy (Dec 17, 2020)

Owen, are you up for the challenge?


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 17, 2020)

FishyIshy said:


> You guys, I have done it. I have finally achieved Sub 10. I am so proud of myself for defeating this barrier and I think that is so much more that I still have to improve on. I would like to thank you all for your support and kind comments on this thread. I can't wait until I see some more improvement and I hope that I can share some more of my achievements with you all.
> 
> Much Love,
> 
> Ishmael


Well done!


FishyIshy said:


> Owen, are you up for the challenge?


This should be fun. Go go fishyishy


----------



## JakeCanSolve (Dec 17, 2020)

FishyIshy said:


> You guys, I have done it. I have finally achieved Sub 10. I am so proud of myself for defeating this barrier and I think that is so much more that I still have to improve on. I would like to thank you all for your support and kind comments on this thread. I can't wait until I see some more improvement and I hope that I can share some more of my achievements with you all.
> 
> Much Love,
> 
> Ishmael


Congrats, I hope I'll be sub-10 too one day!


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 17, 2020)

Owen is sub 9.5 i think, so Fishy Ishy is preety close. You can do it!


----------



## FishyIshy (Dec 17, 2020)

JakeCanSolve said:


> Congrats, I hope I'll be sub-10 too one day!


You'll get there!


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 17, 2020)

JakeCanSolve said:


> Congrats, I hope I'll be sub-10 too one day!


Me too!


----------



## ProStar (Dec 17, 2020)

Good luck!


----------



## FishyIshy (Dec 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Good luck!



Thank you!


Jam88 said:


> Me too!


Just keep practicing. You'll get there soon


----------



## FishyIshy (Dec 23, 2020)

Week 2:

I would like to say that I am much more confident in my ability to turn at a faster turn speed now that I have been working on reducing my pauses. Today, I will be doing untimed solves in order to help improve my look ahead to second pair. I am trying to get my F2L down to 6 seconds consistently. Right now, it's about 6.4, but I know that I can get faster. Just takes a little bit more time and effort. I have also been learning more ZBLLs. Just so that I can get that extra boost if I have some really good F2L. Owen's going down!


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 23, 2020)

FishyIshy said:


> Week 2:
> 
> I would like to say that I am much more confident in my ability to turn at a faster turn speed now that I have been working on reducing my pauses. Today, I will be doing untimed solves in order to help improve my look ahead to second pair. I am trying to get my F2L down to 6 seconds consistently. Right now, it's about 6.4, but I know that I can get faster. Just takes a little bit more time and effort. I have also been learning more ZBLLs. Just so that I can get that extra boost if I have some really good F2L. Owen's going down!


oof poor owen. Which ZBLL's?


----------



## FishyIshy (Dec 23, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> oof poor owen. Which ZBLL's?


I started with the T ZBLLs that would have headlights in the back if I did my normal alg and CP Recognition. Now, I'm doing U ZBLLs that would have headlights in the back if I did my normal alg. I'm taking the Juliette Sebastien approach where I learn ZBLLs for a certain case, but break it down into categories. I feel like it's gonna be easier for me because I can also break it down into CP Recognition cases, and then use blocks to determine which alg to use. I'm learning L ZBLLs next


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 23, 2020)

FishyIshy said:


> I started with the T ZBLLs that would have headlights in the back if I did my normal alg and CP Recognition. Now, I'm doing U ZBLLs that would have headlights in the back if I did my normal alg. I'm taking the Juliette Sebastien approach where I learn ZBLLs for a certain case, but break it down into categories. I feel like it's gonna be easier for me because I can also break it down into CP Recognition cases, and then use blocks to determine which alg to use. I'm learning L ZBLLs next


Nice! Seems like a good approach


----------



## FishyIshy (Dec 23, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Nice! Seems like a good approach


I hope so!! I might get into ZBLS after I learn a really decent amount of ZBLLs too


----------



## FishyIshy (Jan 3, 2021)

Week 4:

I forgot to do my reflection last week, so here is the one for this week. I am still learning some of the easier ZBLL cases. I will say, I think that it could be pretty useful once I learn a pretty good amount of cases. I have been getting much more consistent and have been able to get some nice averages. This week, in the online comp, I got an 8.85 average and ended up beating Micah Morrison. I know that I still need some more practice in order to get nearly all of my solves to Sub 10. As of now, about 80% of my solves are Sub 10. I also started 5x5 after getting one for my birthday! With some more practice, I will be able to improve in all of the other events that I am doing too. 

This week, I am trying to get a Sub 9.6 session mean every practice session where I do timed solves. I do more untimed solves than timed solves, but that is actually a good thing. Doing more untimed solves has helped me to improve my look ahead a LOT.


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 4, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


> Week 4:
> 
> I forgot to do my reflection last week, so here is the one for this week. I am still learning some of the easier ZBLL cases. I will say, I think that it could be pretty useful once I learn a pretty good amount of cases. I have been getting much more consistent and have been able to get some nice averages. This week, in the online comp, I got an 8.85 average and ended up beating Micah Morrison. I know that I still need some more practice in order to get nearly all of my solves to Sub 10. As of now, about 80% of my solves are Sub 10. I also started 5x5 after getting one for my birthday! With some more practice, I will be able to improve in all of the other events that I am doing too.
> 
> This week, I am trying to get a Sub 9.6 session mean every practice session where I do timed solves. I do more untimed solves than timed solves, but that is actually a good thing. Doing more untimed solves has helped me to improve my look ahead a LOT.


how many ZBLLS have you learnt at this moment? Just asking, also I think you are going to be consistently sub 10 99% of the time soon!


----------



## FishyIshy (Jan 4, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> how many ZBLLS have you learnt at this moment? Just asking, also I think you are going to be consistently sub 10 99% of the time soon!


About 20 as of right now. I sure hope I can be that consistent!


----------



## FishyIshy (Jan 21, 2021)

Week 6:

I have started doing more deliberate practice and have had some positive outcomes. I have been doing last layer scrambles in order to help me with CP recognition, as well as cross solved scrambles to help me with my F2L. After doing these drills, I have noticed that I am actually more consistent and I actually get a lot better averages. I was able to beat my PB ao5 this week as well! I do believe that I am getting faster and I'm actually feeling a lot more confident with my ability to turn at a higher TPS whilst maintaining consistent look ahead. Owen really needs to watch out


----------



## FishyIshy (Jan 21, 2021)

Anyone have any tips on how I should go about my future Sub 9 Challenge?


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 22, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


> Anyone have any tips on how I should go about my future Sub 9 Challenge?


I'm not even sub 20, so I shouldn't be able to give you tips, but you insist so one tip maybe could work is to focus on efficiency, especially on f2l. Make sure you are doing f2l right without any bad habits and good lookahead, it really helps since speed comes later. You don't want to become fast but be very bad at efficiency, because in order to get faster you eventually have to get efficient, and that means un-learning the speed habit and working on efficiency, and work the speed up again.

I suggest not to take my advice though because I'm a total noob at 3x3.


----------



## FishyIshy (Jan 24, 2021)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-01-23
avg of 12: 8.83

Time List:
1. 8.43 U' R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U B2 L2 B2 U' F' D2 R' D2 L U' F' U2 L' D2 
2. 8.84 D2 R' D R2 U' R2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 B R D U2 L2 R B2 
3. 7.76 R D' F2 D' B2 D' U2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 R' B2 F' D' B L D B2 U2 
4. (11.54) L B R2 F' R2 F L2 B D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R F' U2 L' U' L' D' B' 
5. 8.78 U2 R U' F' D' B R D L' F2 D B2 D R2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 U 
6. 10.15 R' U2 B2 F U F2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 U2 F' D B' U L R' D2 
7. 10.42 F' L2 F2 U2 F L2 B D2 L2 F2 D R B F2 R' F U B2 R B2 
8. 9.59 B F2 L2 B' D2 F' L2 F' R2 F2 L B U' L' D L R2 B2 
9. 7.81 D2 B F U2 B' L2 U2 L2 B2 D L' B' R D' R B2 L2 F 
10. 7.98 B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D B2 D F2 D' B' R' B' F' D F' D' R2 
11. 8.49 R D F2 U R' U2 D' F2 R2 B' D2 B' R2 U2 D2 F' R2 D2 B2 R D 
12. (7.42) R2 B2 U B2 D' R2 B2 U L2 U' B2 D L R' U F' U' R D R2 B'

New PB ao12


----------



## FishyIshy (Jan 30, 2021)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-01-30
avg of 100: 9.51

Time List:
1. 9.03 D F2 R2 F R' F' U B R U' F2 D L2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 D' 
2. 8.76 R2 B R' L D R L2 F' L D2 B2 R2 B2 L' U2 R' D2 R U2 L U 
3. 10.52 U' R2 U2 F' L2 B R2 U2 F U2 B' D2 R2 L' B D' L2 D U' L2 F' 
4. (7.77) U F2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 B' L' B2 D F' U F2 D F2 
5. 10.46 F B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 L' F2 L' D2 B2 L2 F U R D2 L2 D L U 
6. (10.83) R2 F' B2 U F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L F U L' B' U2 L' U 
7. 9.71 U2 B2 F2 L2 D B2 D' F2 U2 B2 U F L' R' U L2 D2 B' U B' U2 
8. 8.38 D2 B' L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B' L2 F2 L' B' F' D U' B U F' L' U 
9. 9.70 U2 R2 D2 B R2 B' D2 B D2 R2 U2 F' R' F2 D B2 U' R D' R2 U' 
10. 9.72 B L' B L' B2 D' F' D2 R' D B2 D2 L2 D L2 D' L2 B2 U B2 R2 
11. 9.59 L2 R2 F R2 B F' L2 D2 F' U2 F2 U L' U B' F' D' R F L2 D2 
12. (7.83) U2 R' L B U F' B2 L2 D F' U2 L2 B2 U2 F' D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F 
13. 9.15 F' R D2 L' U' B' D2 R' L2 F R2 L2 U2 B D2 B' D2 L2 F R2 
14. 9.47 U F2 L F B' D L D' F' D2 R2 B' L2 U2 F2 D2 B L2 F2 
15. 8.97 F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L' F2 R' D2 L' R' D2 F U F2 L B D R2 U R' 
16. 8.81 L2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 F R D U' F D R' F2 R' 
17. 8.59 U' R D R' U D' F2 L B' D2 R2 D B2 U' R2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 
18. 10.01 D2 U B2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 U F2 U' F L' F2 D' F U2 B' D2 B2 
19. 8.95 L R2 U2 R U2 F2 R' U2 R' U' B' F' D L' R2 D2 B U2 F 
20. 9.94 R' U B2 L2 D2 L B2 L' R2 F2 R' B2 R' B D2 U2 B' L2 F2 U' 
21. 8.89 U' F2 U2 L B2 R U' R D2 F R2 D2 F' B2 U2 L2 B R2 F2 B' R 
22. 10.26 B2 R2 B' R2 U2 F' L2 D2 F D2 R2 B' U R2 F' U L B D2 R2 B 
23. 9.78 B' F2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' B2 F' L R2 D L' F U' 
24. 8.65 U' B2 D2 R B U2 L' U R' D L2 B2 D R2 B2 U' R2 F2 D2 
25. 8.62 U2 L2 D2 F L2 B' U2 L2 R2 F' R' U2 B' L' U' L R U2 B' U 
26. 9.15 L F' U L2 B2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 D' U2 F' L D2 F2 D' F' D' 
27. (12.38) B' U' L B2 R B2 F2 D2 B2 R B2 R2 U2 R F L' U L2 R' D F 
28. 8.86 R2 B U2 B2 L2 B' L2 D2 L2 D2 U2 L' B2 U' B R D U2 F' L 
29. 9.48 L2 F L2 F R2 B U2 F U2 F' R2 U2 R' F2 U B' L2 U L D' 
30. 10.46 B2 R' U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 L F2 R2 F2 U B' U L' R F R' F' U2 
31. 9.80 R2 U R2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' L D R2 F' U' L B L' F2 R' 
32. 8.93 L' R2 B2 U R2 B2 U L2 R2 U L2 R2 F' U L2 B D' R B' L2 
33. 9.53 F U' F' R2 F' L2 B D2 B' U2 R2 B' L2 R' B' L B F D L2 
34. 10.50 B L U' B D' B' D R F2 U2 L2 D2 L U2 B2 R2 F2 L' F D2 
35. 8.97 R2 B R2 F L2 F R2 B2 R2 U2 R B2 D R2 U2 R2 B D B' 
36. 9.46 L U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 F' L2 F' U2 F L2 F' D B U2 R D L' R' 
37. 8.97 B D' R U2 F2 R D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F' L R2 D F U R' 
38. 10.24 B2 R' F2 R' F2 D2 R' U2 L D2 F2 D2 B' R' D' R' D2 F' R B' D2 
39. 9.81 L D2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' F2 B L2 R' F2 D2 U2 F2 U' 
40. 9.12 L D2 L2 U2 L' F2 U2 R2 D2 L' U F2 R2 F' U2 L' B' R' D2 R2 
41. 9.55 U2 B2 R F2 R' D2 U2 R' F2 U2 R D2 F' D' U2 B2 R U2 L2 F' L' 
42. (11.02) R2 U2 L' R' F2 L2 R' U2 F2 R' F' R2 D' L D' R D2 F D 
43. (7.66) R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' B L' B D' B L D U2 L2 
44. 8.59 F' D2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 B F' R2 L' B' U B' D L F L2 B' U 
45. 9.92 L U B2 U R2 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 F D' B2 U' F' D L' D' 
46. 9.10 B2 R' B2 R2 U F2 D U L2 U L2 R2 F2 U' B' F R' D R F' R 
47. 10.49 F' U' D R F L2 F' D L F2 U2 F2 R F2 L U2 R U2 R' B2 U' 
48. 8.94 D R B U B2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 U B2 L2 B2 R' F' U R2 B L U 
49. 9.60 L U L D2 B2 U2 B' D2 F D2 F' D2 R F2 U' R D F' U 
50. 8.68 U2 B' R2 F' L2 B' U2 F2 R2 D2 R B U' F2 L' D2 R F2 R2 B 
51. 9.70 D2 L F2 L2 D2 L R2 B2 R' F2 U2 F' L B D' L' U L2 F D' L 
52. 9.79 B' R' D B R' D2 F L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 L D2 L' F D2 
53. 9.81 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 D L2 U F2 U' B R' U F' D' L' U2 F2 L 
54. 9.69 L' D' F2 L2 D U2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 B U2 F2 L' U F D B' R' 
55. 10.47 R L2 D B R2 D' B D R2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 R B' 
56. (7.93) B R2 B F2 U2 F R2 B L2 R2 B U2 D L' D2 L' B U2 B2 U2 
57. 8.98 R' B L2 U' R' L2 B' U2 L B2 U F2 U D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 
58. 10.13 U L' D F2 D B2 F2 U L2 U' B2 U2 F' U L2 R2 U2 F' L2 
59. 9.84 L' F' L2 B U' R' L2 D L2 F2 L2 D2 L' B2 U2 R F2 D2 B2 D 
60. 10.37 F' R F' U B2 U L' U2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 D B L2 
61. 9.85 R D2 U2 R' D2 R' B2 L' B2 R2 B2 U' R' B' D B L' B2 F' U2 
62. 9.36 B' R' L2 F' R2 F' L2 B F D2 R2 D2 L2 U' R' U2 F2 L' D' L' 
63. 8.25 R' D L' B R' D L' D' L2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' B' D 
64. (11.88) R' U2 F' U F2 D L2 B2 F2 D F2 U' B2 F' L B R' B2 R' U2 
65. 10.00 F' D2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' F' R2 U' B' D' L2 R U 
66. 9.83 U F' B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 U' B2 D' U2 R D' L D R2 B U' B2 
67. 8.11 R U2 R D2 F2 L' R' D2 R' D2 B2 D B2 R B D' U2 B' D 
68. 8.91 D B L F D F B2 D' F D2 B' D2 B L2 F R2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U 
69. 9.95 L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F L2 B F U2 D L R2 B' D' U2 L' F' U L2 
70. 9.95 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U L2 U' L' B2 D' F' L' D' L2 D 
71. 8.82 B U' D L U' F' U D R F U2 D2 R2 F B R2 F' D2 B L2 
72. (11.38) R D F2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 U R2 U B' D R2 U' L2 B F2 R' B 
73. 10.67 D2 B2 L R' B2 D2 L B2 F2 D2 R D' F' L2 U F2 D B R U2 
74. 9.84 D2 B L' B' L2 U D' B U D2 F U2 D2 L2 F' B2 R2 F' D2 L2 
75. 10.70 L D' L2 D2 U2 R D2 L U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D B D' U B R' U 
76. 8.70 U2 D' F' L' B D2 F U2 L' U2 F2 B2 L F2 R' L2 F2 B2 U' F' 
77. 9.64 U2 L U2 B' L2 D2 L2 F L2 R2 U2 F D2 U' F' R2 D R F R2 
78. 9.20 F B R2 D F R' D B L D2 R B2 R' B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R' F2 
79. 8.61 D' F' D B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 U B2 R' B' U' B2 U L F2 
80. (7.86) R U2 R B2 L' U2 L2 D2 L F2 R2 B' L B L' U L' D F2 D' 
81. 9.13 L U B' U2 F2 D F U2 F2 U2 R' B2 D2 R' F2 L B2 R2 U2 
82. 10.12 B R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B' R2 B2 U2 L' D' F2 R2 F' L D R F' 
83. 10.47 F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L' D2 R D2 B2 R B R2 D' U L' R' F' U' B2 R2 
84. 9.68 F B D2 R D B' L' U' R' D' U2 B' L2 B' R2 B' R2 U2 B' L2 F 
85. 9.74 B2 R' F2 L F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L B2 F' D2 L2 R' F2 L U F' L 
86. 10.71 D2 B U' L2 U' L F' U D R2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 D2 F2 D L2 B R 
87. 8.57 L2 U2 L2 D2 B U2 B' U2 B2 U2 F2 R U B2 U2 R B D' F' L D' 
88. 10.75 D R D B2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 U F U' B2 L' D' U2 F' 
89. 8.78 F2 U D B U L F2 D R' D' R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 
90. 9.23 L U2 L' F L' D2 F U' L D2 F U2 F D2 F R2 F' B2 D2 R2 
91. 9.14 R' F D2 L2 U B2 R2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 U L' F' U B' D' R 
92. 9.10 F R2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 B2 D2 F' R' F L R' U' B' R2 
93. 10.36 L' U' L U2 F' U2 B' F2 U2 R2 D2 R' U2 R2 F2 R D2 R D2 U' F 
94. 9.37 R D' F U2 L2 B' L F' R2 D R2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 
95. 9.74 F B R' D L' D2 L' B D' L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 U' B' 
96. 10.50 U2 R2 D2 F U2 R2 B D2 L2 B F' R2 L' U' L2 B U2 R2 F' D2 
97. 9.73 B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 D L2 B2 L B R F' U L' D2 B' R' U 
98. 9.62 B2 R B2 L B2 D2 L2 D2 R' F2 L' U' F' R' U2 F2 U R D R2 
99. 9.58 R' D2 R' U2 L' F2 R D2 R' D2 F2 L2 F' R' U' R2 U' F' R2 
100. 8.22 R2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 D U2 F L' B' L' F2 D2 L F U F'



PB fail smh


----------



## FishyIshy (Feb 2, 2021)

Week 8:

I have started to do more actual competition practice, and I have been getting very consistent. I am averaging about 9.6-9.5 as of right now, and I am seeing much better results than I used to back when I was just doing normal sessions. I have also been trying to keep up with learning a good amount of ZBLLs. I currently know 28, which isn't that bad. However, in order to improve my inspection time, I have started to use WCA Inspection Time. I am actually very surprised by how much faster I can get through solves when I am actually doing things the right way. With some more practice, I can probably get my inspection time to Sub-8. I'm not trying to have any Plus 2s in comp because I didn't learn how to do things the right way lol


----------



## Nir1213 (Feb 3, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


> Week 8:
> 
> I have started to do more actual competition practice, and I have been getting very consistent. I am averaging about 9.6-9.5 as of right now, and I am seeing much better results than I used to back when I was just doing normal sessions. I have also been trying to keep up with learning a good amount of ZBLLs. I currently know 28, which isn't that bad. However, in order to improve my inspection time, I have started to use WCA Inspection Time. I am actually very surprised by how much faster I can get through solves when I am actually doing things the right way. With some more practice, I can probably get my inspection time to Sub-8. I'm not trying to have any Plus 2s in comp because I didn't learn how to do things the right way lol


if your inspection is sub 8 from just cross, you can spend the rest looking for first pair. Use as much inspection as you can (at least 10 or 12)


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 3, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> if your inspection is sub 8 from just cross, you can spend the rest looking for first pair. Use as much inspection as you can (at least 10 or 12)


He might already plan first pair already. We don't know, so we shouldn't make assumptions.


----------



## FishyIshy (Feb 3, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> if your inspection is sub 8 from just cross, you can spend the rest looking for first pair. Use as much inspection as you can (at least 10 or 12)


Once I hear the 8s, I usually start planning first pair. I should probably speed it up though. I've been planning first pair since I was Sub 17, so it isn't actually that hard for me to find one during inspection.


----------



## Spifflet (Feb 3, 2021)

keep it up man your progress has been fantastic, rooting for you!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 3, 2021)

This is my first time seeing this thread, good luck!


----------



## FishyIshy (Feb 3, 2021)

Spifflet said:


> keep it up man your progress has been fantastic, rooting for you!





Owen Morrison said:


> This is my first time seeing this thread, good luck!


Thanks to you both!!


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (Feb 3, 2021)

@Owen Morrison bro


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (Feb 3, 2021)

lmao nice thread


----------



## FishyIshy (Feb 11, 2021)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-02-11
avg of 12: 8.49

Time List:
1. 8.55 U' D L' D' R2 B2 U' F' D F2 B2 R D2 R2 L' F2 R2 U2 D2 B2 
2. (7.69) B2 L B2 D2 R2 D2 L D2 F2 U2 R2 D L U B F R' B' D2 B' 
3. 8.04 R2 D2 R' D2 L B2 D2 R' D2 L' D2 U2 F R U B' F L2 U' L D' 
4. 9.00 R' U R2 B2 U2 B' U2 B U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U' R' D2 U R U' R 
5. 8.20 L2 F2 D F2 D2 L2 D' B2 U B2 F U R B' D' L' R2 F' L' B 
6. 8.65 B2 R2 U2 R' F2 R2 D2 L U2 F2 R F2 D L' B F' L' F L2 U' L' 
7. 7.76 B' D L F U2 B2 F' D2 B U2 L2 B' L U' R B2 U2 B2 R' 
8. 8.54 L2 D F2 L2 B' U2 B D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U' R U2 R B' D' R2 
9. 9.57 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 R2 B L' F' U2 L D2 F2 R2 B' D 
10. 7.94 B2 D L2 B' R' U' L' R2 U L2 B2 U L2 D R2 U2 L2 U' L2 B R 
11. (10.43) F2 D' F2 D L2 D' B2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' F' D' B R' B2 F2 D2 B2 U2 
12. 8.60 D2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 B' D2 U2 B2 R' D' F' L B L F' U2

Pb ao12

Week 9:
This week, I am really trying to improve on competition style practice. I have been doing so much better when it comes to getting rid of bad habits. I even got a 8.94 ao25 today! I feel like if I can increase my TPS and also improve my look ahead, it is really going to help me improve and get to Sub 9


----------



## FishyIshy (Mar 1, 2021)

Week 12:

I am so close to Sub 9.5 that I can actually taste it. I will hopefully be competing in @Jam88 league, and I am really looking forward to it. I have been getting much more Sub 9 averages recently, and also been able to see 2 pairs in inspection more often. However, my F2L is going to need so much more work. SO, I have challenged my self to get my F2L down to 5 seconds in 2 months. This might seem as important to others, but for me, it's different. I have also been doing a lot of last layer practice. More improvement soon!!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 1, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


> I am so close to Sub 9.5 that I can actually taste it


what flavor


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 1, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> what flavor


Victory I guess


----------



## FishyIshy (Mar 1, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Victory I guess





DNF_Cuber said:


> what flavor


Meh, more like strawberry lol


----------



## FishyIshy (Mar 2, 2021)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-03-02
avg of 5: 7.88

Time List:
1. (9.57) B R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B L2 R2 F2 U L' B2 F D' L' R' D2 R U 
2. (7.64) B' D2 R2 B' R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F' D2 U B2 F' L' D' B2 D2 R B2 
3. 7.72 F2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 R2 F2 R2 D' L' U L B' D B R' D' R2 
4. 7.83 D2 R2 D2 B2 D F2 D L2 B2 L2 R2 U F R B2 U2 R' B2 D U' 
5. 8.08 D2 B' R2 D' L2 U R2 B2 L2 R2 D L2 U L2 B' F2 D' L' F2 U R'

So happy abt this! I also got a 8.88 ao25 and an 8.5 ao12


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 2, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-03-02
> avg of 5: 7.88
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Nice! If you signup for the Permutation League, @Owen Morrison and @Micah Morrison better watch out...


----------



## FishyIshy (Mar 2, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Nice! If you signup for the Permutation League, @Owen Morrison and @Micah Morrison better watch out...


No doubt. Even though this is only my 2nd Sub 8 avg ever


----------



## LNBFilms (Mar 2, 2021)

This may be a bit late, but GL, it may take a while


----------



## FishyIshy (Apr 11, 2021)

Month 5:

Well, let's keep talking about improvement. I've still been working on ZBLL, trying improve. I think that I could finish one of the sets by the end of May, only because I don't actually learn super fast. I have been working pretty hare and want to announce something:

My first live stream will be tomorrow, April 12th, at 7am EST.

I have never streamed before, so I think that this will be interesting. The stream will be on YouTube, so make sure to subscribe to get the notification to my channel Cubing for Life. I look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## FishyIshy (May 23, 2021)

Month 6:

OK PEOPLE: 1 more ZBLL and then I will be finished with U ZBLL!! I literally just learned one, but because it's early and the one that I just learned was really easy, I do believe that this will be the last day that I will be learning algs for this case! I just feel like there is so much that I can accomplish while learning ZBLL. I have actually gotten quite a few good solves with 5x5 because of some forced EO into a U ZB. My averages have also been going down quite drastically. I now average around 9.3 to 9.4, but with some more deliberate F2L practice, I think that I will get down to Sub-9 within 3-4 months. 

The deliberate practice i=that I have been doing consist of F2L practice and a lot of LSLL (Last-Slot + Last-Layer). I have actual;ly noticed that my solves are much better after starting my sessions with LSLL practice. I have realized that it actually helps me drop my times by about .3 during the first 30 minutes of my session. After that, the times will go up by a fraction of the amount that it dropped, but, I believe that this type of practice will really help me on my journey to Sub-9 and getting faster than Owen.

Thanks for reading


----------



## FishyIshy (Feb 21, 2022)

It's been nearly a year since my last post in this thread, but today I have gotten my first ever sub 9 average of 100. It feels pretty good! I have not stopped practicing, and I am starting to see more of an improvement in my solves. Here are the times just in case you guys would like to take a look:


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-02-21
avg of 100: 8.99

Time List:
1. (11.66) U L2 U F2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 U' L' D F' R' F' L U' F U' 
2. 9.37 B F2 R2 D F2 R2 D2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 L' U F D2 R D' B2 U' 
3. 8.53 D B2 F2 R2 D' U' B2 U L2 U2 R F2 L B F D2 R2 F' D' 
4. 9.18 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 D F2 D2 F L' U R2 D F L' U' 
5. 9.46 R D U R2 D' L2 R2 D' F2 D F2 U F' L' D' B D' F' U2 B2 
6. 8.91 D' B2 D' R2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 R2 F' D F' D' R D F U B 
7. 9.65 B' U' R D2 R F2 L2 F2 L' U2 L' B2 R' B' F D2 B' D' L F2 
8. 9.67 U2 R' F2 R2 B2 R U2 R2 D2 R' F2 U' R' F D' B U2 R' F D' 
9. 8.36 B2 L2 D L2 R2 D' U2 R2 D B2 D L' D L' U' B D2 F U2 F2 
10. 8.02 U B U R2 L' U' B U B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 D B D2 
11. 9.39 L2 B D' R L D B U2 B2 D2 F2 R' U2 D2 R' F2 B2 L2 B U2 
12. 8.04 R' U L2 B' R2 F' L2 D2 F' L2 F U2 R2 F' D L F2 R B' L' B 
13. 9.96 R' L' F B2 D2 R' F' L2 U R2 F R2 B2 L2 B' D2 F2 B' L2 U2 
14. 10.29 D L2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 D R2 U2 F2 D' B D2 L' U' L2 B2 L' U' B' 
15. 9.47 U2 B2 R2 F D2 L2 B' D2 R2 B2 F' U B L' U' R' B' L2 D' F D 
16. (11.37) R2 F2 U2 F L2 R2 B L2 B' U2 R2 B U' B R D' F2 L F2 R' U' 
17. 9.73 F D L U F2 L2 U' L2 B L' D' R2 U R2 U L2 D F2 D' 
18. 8.78 F L R2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 D L F' R2 U2 F' R' B' 
19. 8.15 L B' L' D F D2 L' D U2 L' F2 D2 L' D2 R D2 L' D2 R' F2 
20. 9.50 D2 R U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L' D2 L' B' U2 L U2 R' D' B2 D' 
21. 9.92 R2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D F' U F L2 F R' F' L' U' F' 
22. 9.67 D' L2 U B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 U L U' B' L D' B2 D2 L' F' 
23. 9.95 U B' F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 U2 F' R D' B2 F2 R' B F2 
24. 9.57 F2 U2 D' L' U' F U2 F R' D2 R2 D2 R2 B' D2 F' B2 L2 F' D2 F2 
25. 10.64 R' B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B' R2 F U2 B2 U F R' D' R2 D L' R2 
26. 8.98 D F D R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' L2 R2 U' R F L U' R D B' L 
27. 9.19 D2 R' L F D' F' R' F U2 R' B2 R' U2 L2 U2 L' B2 D2 B2 L 
28. 7.55 F' B2 R F' R' U' B R F B2 L2 F' U2 D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L 
29. 9.98 L B' D2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 D' F2 U R2 U2 F U B D B L' F2 
30. 9.25 D F' R B' R' D B2 D L' R2 F2 U' R2 U R2 D R2 L2 B2 D R2 
31. 9.20 B2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 D L2 U' F2 U2 L2 B' L' R F L R D' U' 
32. 8.06 B D2 R' D B' L' F U R' D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 
33. 9.21 U R2 F D2 U2 B' R2 U2 B' R2 F2 L' F' D' L R' D U2 B' 
34. 9.11 F R2 D' F2 R2 D2 U F2 D B2 L2 B2 R' B' L2 D' L2 B U B 
35. 9.74 U' L' U B R' L' F L' U' F B L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F U2 D2 B2 L2 
36. 10.31 F' B' D L' B U' R' B' U2 D2 R B2 R2 L' F2 B2 R U2 L U L' 
37. 10.13 F D' U2 L U2 L' F2 L2 F2 U2 L B2 F' R' U' B' R2 F2 L' 
38. 7.94 F2 L' F2 R2 D2 L F2 R' U2 B2 L D2 U F D' F2 U2 R' U' B L 
39. 9.80 U2 F' U' D F' R2 F2 B' D' R2 L B2 L' D2 R2 U2 F2 R B2 L' 
40. 9.46 B U2 B L2 D2 L2 F' R2 F D2 F U F2 L' B2 R2 B2 D2 U L' F' 
41. 8.76 U L2 U2 F L2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 B' L' D2 B U' L' D2 U2 B F2 
42. (11.44) F R2 F2 D F2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 L' U2 B U' L' R2 U F' 
43. 8.30 B' R' U2 F R' D' R2 F U R2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U B2 U R2 D 
44. 7.41 U L B' R' U' L B U' L2 U L2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L' 
45. 8.50 R U2 L2 F2 U F2 D U2 F2 R2 B' L2 U B' D' F' R' B2 L2 
46. 9.74 U L B R2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 B' R2 U F U' L B 
47. 8.59 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U R2 D' B2 U' F2 R F' U2 F2 L B U L2 R' 
48. 9.60 F' U2 B2 R2 B' U2 F' R2 D2 F2 L F' D L' D2 L U F' 
49. 9.53 U2 L2 B2 D' L' U2 R' L2 B' L2 F D2 L2 B2 D2 B R2 F L' 
50. 10.53 R' F' R L U F D F R2 U2 B' D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F R2 L F2 
51. 7.42 B L2 U2 L2 R2 B' L2 R2 D2 B2 L' D U' B L' F2 R' B' U' L2 
52. (7.29) F2 D' R2 D2 F2 D F2 U' B2 F2 U L2 F' L' R2 U2 F2 D2 F D' 
53. 10.44 R2 U B D2 R' B' L' F2 D F2 U' L2 U R2 D2 F2 B2 R B2 
54. (6.95) B2 D B2 D' B2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 L' B U B2 U2 F' D R B' U' 
55. 8.13 R2 D B U2 B L2 B' U2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F' L' D' U F D2 U' R F' 
56. 9.91 F L B' F2 D B2 U' L2 U R2 D' F2 U' F2 L' R' B' D' L2 U L2 
57. 7.52 D L' F D L' B U' D2 R2 L2 F B2 U2 D2 L2 U2 B L 
58. 7.41 F D' F' L B D' L R2 U B2 U2 D F2 U B2 U R2 D L2 R' F' 
59. 7.81 R B2 L U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L' B2 R2 B' U' L D2 B R' B2 L R2 
60. 9.41 B' L U2 R2 B D2 F D2 F' U2 F R2 F' L R U' R F R' D' 
61. (10.86) B2 D' L D2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 U F2 R' B' D2 L' U L' B 
62. 8.18 B2 U2 L F2 U2 R D2 R' U2 B2 R' D' F2 L2 R' D R' F' L2 B L 
63. 9.75 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 U' F' U L' B2 R2 D' U2 B R' 
64. 7.70 R U B2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 B L' B U F2 U F' D' B2 
65. 8.21 R U L2 F' R2 F' L2 B2 R2 B2 F' L2 U2 L U' R' F' D' F2 R 
66. 8.87 F2 R U B' D' R' U2 D F' R2 U2 F' D2 R2 F' D2 R2 B2 U2 B' 
67. 9.26 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 D U F2 B L D2 B' R D U' F2 L2 F' 
68. (7.37) L' B U F R' F2 L U2 B D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 B U2 F2 R' B2 
69. 8.70 L D' B L2 B U2 L F' B2 R2 B R2 D2 L2 B R2 B' D L' 
70. 8.18 R2 D F2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 R2 U' R2 U2 B U' B' F' L' U L2 B' 
71. 8.17 B2 D U2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D2 F D R2 F D2 U' L' R' B 
72. (10.81) U' L' F2 R2 D F' R2 B D R2 U2 R2 B U2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F' U2 
73. 8.09 D B' U2 B2 D2 B' R2 F U2 R2 F2 D2 B' D F L U B2 F R F' 
74. 9.25 U2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 D' F2 D B' U' R' U2 B L2 D' F U2 R' 
75. 9.59 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L' D R D B F L B2 F' D2 U' 
76. 8.56 F D' L D2 F' D R U2 B R2 U D2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 U2 
77. 9.35 B' L' F2 D' L2 U L2 B2 U L2 U R2 U F L' B' U2 F2 D' B 
78. 9.92 D U2 R2 B2 U2 L' F2 U2 L F' D F' D2 L' D2 R2 B' 
79. 8.32 L2 F R2 B F2 L2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 R D2 B' D F' L2 D F' R' 
80. 8.22 R' B2 L2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 U B2 D L2 U' L' F2 U' F U2 B R F 
81. 8.60 U' L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B' U2 F L2 F2 D F' R D' F' L' 
82. 8.64 F' R B R D' B' U' B' D U2 L2 D2 F U2 L2 F2 U2 B U2 D2 R2 
83. 9.75 D2 L B2 R' D2 U2 R' F2 U2 L' U2 R' D' B R' U' F2 D F L D 
84. 8.92 F' R' B2 L2 B F2 D2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 R U2 R' U F R D2 
85. (6.60) F' B' L2 D' R B D2 F U B2 D' F2 D F2 U L2 B2 R2 F' 
86. 8.80 R2 F2 L2 R2 B D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F L' F U' B2 L R' B F D2 
87. 9.07 R2 D2 F2 D2 R D F U' D2 L2 U2 L2 F' D2 L2 B R2 B2 U2 R D2 
88. 8.91 F' D2 R2 D2 U2 R' B2 L2 R F2 U2 L' D B' L2 R' U2 B L D' 
89. 8.25 B D L2 F' L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F L2 F D2 R' F2 U L2 U B2 L' 
90. 9.58 U' R F D2 L2 U2 F' R2 B' D2 F2 D2 B2 D B L' F' U' L U2 
91. 8.75 L2 U2 B' L2 D2 L2 F U2 R2 B' L2 B2 L D2 R B2 U F' R2 U' F2 
92. 8.13 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 D B2 U' L2 F2 L B2 R F U' B2 L R' D2 
93. 8.99 B L' D B2 L2 B' L F2 U R2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' B2 L2 R D' 
94. 8.89 B D' U' L2 B2 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 B L2 F L' D' B L' R' 
95. 9.50 D' F2 L2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 F L2 B2 L B D2 L2 B F R' D' F 
96. 9.79 F2 L' R2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 U' L' F L' F' L B' U' F' 
97. 8.42 U' B' D' L2 B2 U R2 U L2 U B2 U2 F2 U2 F' U' F2 R' B U R' 
98. 8.42 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F' U2 B D2 R2 D' B L R2 D F' D2 R F D' 
99. 8.33 D' L' D' F' U2 F' R2 U2 L2 F' R2 F U2 F D' R' F' U B' D' U' 
100. (7.34) U2 R2 U B2 U' R2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 U F R' B' U' F D B2 D2 B'


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 25, 2022)

wow bro good job bro but I still have 8.75 ao100


----------



## FishyIshy (Feb 26, 2022)

Owen Morrison said:


> wow bro good job bro but I still have 8.75 ao100


My new best is 8.93. I'm getting close!


----------



## FishyIshy (Jun 8, 2022)

Hey, everyone! It's been a while since I've posted anything, but I have been averaging sub 9 for about 2-3 months now. I am pretty consistent as well, which is always really nice. I beat my PB average of 12 yesterday. It has now been lowered to 7.70! I still haven't beaten my PB single though. 5.13 is the time to beat. PB ao100 is now 8.34, but I believe that time will be going down very soon. Here is my best average:


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-08
avg of 100: 8.34

Time List:
1. 8.22 R B L F' U' F R2 B R' U2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 U R2 L2 U
2. 8.04 F' R' U L2 F' D' L' U' R L2 U2 L2 D' F2 U R2 D L2 U F2 B2
3. (9.64) R' U2 B D' L' B2 U' L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B' R U'
4. 7.74 L' U B R2 B2 L2 F' R2 B' U2 L2 B L' D R' U L B2 R2 B
5. 9.31 F' D' L2 U R2 B R F L U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R' U2 L' U2 D2 F
6. 8.40 F B R2 B2 R' F2 R' F' R' U' L2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 U2
7. 7.89 L2 D B2 L2 F2 D F2 D' L2 U2 F2 D F' R B F2 U B' F L' D'
8. 8.24 U2 R D F2 U R2 U2 B' L' D L2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 B2
9. 8.70 F U' B' D B2 R' B2 R' B2 L2 F' D2 F B2 U2 R2 F U2 D'
10. 9.08 F L2 B R2 B' D2 F L2 U2 F2 U2 B L' B' R' D2 R2 D' L' B' F'
11. 9.15 F2 D2 L2 U2 R B2 R' D2 B2 F2 L F2 B R2 U R D B R D' R2
12. 9.05 F' L2 B' R2 U2 F' L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D L F U' F2 L2 B2 R D L2
13. 7.85 B' L2 F B2 L2 D F2 U' L2 D F2 U' F2 B R D2 U' L F U2
14. 7.96 R2 F' D B2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 D B2 R2 B2 L' U' F2 U' F' U B2
15. 8.23 B2 R2 F2 D U2 B2 D R2 D2 L2 U' L D R B' F2 L B2 D F' L'
16. 9.27 L' U2 R' D2 L2 U2 L R2 F2 R U2 R2 U' F L B' F' D2 U B F'
17. 8.22 B F2 D' L2 F2 U R2 F2 U' B2 R' F' L' D2 R D' B' L2 R
18. 8.55 L2 U2 R F2 R' F2 R B2 F2 R' B2 D2 B R F2 L D' F L2 R' U
19. 9.29 U L2 D R2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 F2 U' F R D B' F2 D' U' R' D R'
20. 8.87 R2 L' F L U' L' D L U2 R2 U2 F R2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F' L2 F D'
21. (9.67) D' R D F U D B2 D' L2 B2 D2 R' D2 F2 R' B2 D2 B2 F'
22. 7.43  L' B D2 F' U2 F2 D2 R2 B' D2 F' U L' U' F' L R D
23. 8.31 R' U' R2 U' L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 U L2 R' U' F' L2 B D' R D'
24. 7.97 R B2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 D' U2 R D' L B' L B D R B
25. 7.50 R' U2 F B' D' R B' L D' R2 F2 B2 U' B2 U D2 B2 U' L2 U R'
26. (6.91) R D2 L B2 U2 R' F2 L U2 R2 D2 L' D R2 B F' L B U' L U'
27. 8.36 U' B' R' D2 B L F' L R2 F2 R2 D' B2 U R2 D' R2 U' R2 D2
28. 7.92 U R2 U B2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 B' L2 U' F' D2 U L D R' D'
29. 7.72 D2 R2 B D2 B2 R2 U2 F' L2 D2 U2 F2 U F' R' B2 U B2 R' D' B
30. 7.69 U2 F' L2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 D U2 R2 F2 U' B' D' R' B L' R B
31. 7.61 B L D' R U2 L' D2 F D' F L2 F' D2 L2 F2 B U2 F R2 D2
32. 8.22 R' U R F2 R U2 L2 B2 U2 L U2 R F2 U' R' B2 R B L'
33. (6.89) L' B D' R F U D2 R U F2 B2 U2 R F2 R' F2 R2 L' D2 R' B2
34. 9.01 F' R' D' F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B' D2 U2 L2 B' F2 L D' B' R2 F' D F'
35. 7.72 U2 R U' B2 D2 F' D' L' D2 B' U2 D2 B U2 B D2 F U2 R2 F R'
36. 7.34 L2 D' B2 L2 U L2 D U B2 U' L2 B' R' B' R B U F R2 U'
37. 8.64 F2 D' L' D2 L D2 R U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 R B U2 R' F U R' D2
38. 8.47 D2 F2 D' L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 U2 L' D' B' D U' F2 L2 D' B'
39. 7.73 L2 F2 D2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 U' B2 R B2 F2 D' F2 R D R F' D
40. (6.34) U2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 U L2 F2 D' F2 R' U' B2 U B F' U B L' R
41. 8.72 U' F' R2 B D L U' F2 U R D F2 D F2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2
42. 7.33 R2 L' U2 L2 B L2 D F' D2 R' F2 R' F2 D2 R2 U2 L D2 F2 L
43. (9.62) F D B' R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 B' D2 F2 L2 U2 R B2 D U B L2 U B2
44. 7.51 R' L2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 U R2 D2 F' L' D' F' L2 D R F'
45. 9.02 D F2 U B2 R2 U L2 R2 U F2 D2 R F L F U' F' U R U2 F'
46. 8.81 F D B2 F2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 R' F' L B' L2 F2 L' B'
47. (6.96) B' U2 R2 U' R' B2 D L2 F' U2 B L2 U2 D2 F B2 R2 F2 D2 R'
48. 8.93 L2 U2 L F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R U2 L2 F D B2 R' F2 U' B' U2 B2
49. 8.57 F2 D' R F' B' U' B F2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' B2 U R B
50. 7.72 F2 U2 L2 D B2 U R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F D' U B F' R B2 F' L B
51. 9.33 B D2 L2 U R2 D F2 D' R2 D F2 U' F' D U R B' D2 L' U'
52. 8.97 R' D F' U2 R' U2 B D' L F2 B2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 D L2 U' F
53. 9.21 U F2 D' R2 D B2 L2 U F2 D R2 U2 B R U F D' F2 U' B' L
54. 7.29 L2 B L B' D2 R2 D' L D2 F' D2 R2 L2 F U2 B' D2 F' L2 D'
55. 8.92 U L' D2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B' R2 U2 F' R2 D' R F L' B D' L D'
56. 8.41 L' U L2 B2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 D2 F2 D F L R D F D2 R' D2
57. 7.08 F2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 U B2 U F2 U2 R' D' B' R2 D' B' D2 U F2
58. 8.64 D' B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D L2 B2 U' L U' B2 F D U' B2 F' L F
59. 8.59 B U D' B2 L' F U2 R L' D' B2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 U' L2 U R2 D
60. 9.03 B2 U R2 U L2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 L' B2 F R2 F2 D2 U' L U2 L2
61. 7.66 R' F U2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B' U2 B L2 F D' R2 D F2 D2 R' F2
62. 8.80 F2 R F U' R' D' R D F2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 F' U
63. 9.09 U' B D2 U2 B2 R2 F R2 F' U2 B U2 R' D2 L F L' F U' B D'
64. 7.97 F D2 B R' D B' L' F2 B' R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U D R2 B2 U' R2 U
65. 8.12 D2 R B' U' F2 L D F2 U' F R2 B2 R2 D2 F' L2 F' R2 D2
66. 8.68 L F' D2 R2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 B' U2 L2 F' D R D' F2 U' L2 B' D'
67. 9.26 B2 D2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U F2 D B L' R' D B F' L R F2
68. 7.44 U2 F U' L2 F B' L' F2 L' B2 U' B2 D L2 D' R2 D' F2
69. 8.25 D2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 R' F2 R2 D2 B2 R U F' L' D' B2 D' B' D' U2
70. 8.85 L B' R2 D B' R F D L U2 B2 U F2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U
71. 9.56 U F2 R2 U' L2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 B' R' D F2 U2 B' U' L' R
72. 8.01 D2 F2 U L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 D' L' B' F2 D2 U F2 L F' R' B
73. 9.00 B2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U B2 D' U2 B F R F' R' F' D B2 L'
74. 8.30 U' D2 R2 B' F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 B R2 B' U' L2 D2 B U2 R F2 L
75. 8.21 D' L D2 L2 R2 U2 B U2 B L2 F' L2 B L' F2 D' L B U F' R2
76. (9.61) B2 L2 U B2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 D' B L2 R' B2 F R2 U' R D' F'
77. 8.53 D' B' R L' U' L2 B R D L2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 B R2
78. 8.38  U R' D2 U2 F L2 B2 R2 D2 B F2 U2 B2 D' F' L' R' F2 D' B
79. (5.64) B L' F2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 U F2 B L' F D' U2 B2 L
80. 7.54 F D2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 D F2 U2 F2 L U2 R2 F' L' F U2
81. 7.02 U B D' R' D L2 F' U F' D2 R U2 F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R' F2 R'
82. 8.48 U' B2 L2 U' L' U2 D B' U2 R' L' B2 D2 R F2 D2 L U2 F'
83. 9.07 R2 F L' F U' B' U L' B2 D2 R2 L U2 R2 D2 L' D2 B2 D' B2
84. 7.15 F L F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 R D2 R2 U' F' L B' F2
85. 8.76 U R2 B2 U2 L' D2 U2 L B2 L B2 L2 B' R2 D B2 D2 L' B U2
86. (9.60) L B2 R B2 D2 L' U2 L F2 L B2 L U B2 U2 B D B2 U' F' R
87. 7.82 L' B2 R' F2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 L D2 R' F U R' D
88. 8.63 L' D2 R' D2 U2 L F2 D2 B2 D B D2 R2 U' L U2 L' B'
89. 7.43 U' L' U2 B2 R2 F2 L B2 L U2 L' U' F' L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U'
90. 9.04 B2 D' R2 B2 U L2 U' L2 B D2 L D2 F2 L' F' U L2 F'
91. 7.73 F2 U B2 R' U L2 F U' L2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 D' B2 F L
92. 7.50 L' R2 D' R2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 U' L B' F' U' F U F U'
93. 8.92 F U2 F' R2 U2 L2 R2 F' U2 F' R2 U R F2 D L' R2 F L2 B2 R'
94. 7.68 B U2 R D' L B D2 L2 U' F' R2 F' U2 R2 B L2 B R2 F' R2
95. 8.89 F B2 D F B2 L D2 B' L U' R2 L2 B2 U F2 D B2 D' F2 L2 D'
96. 8.20 L' U2 R' B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L' B2 D2 L D' F D2 F D B' F' L F'
97. 8.66 U R F U R' B' D' R' B2 L2 F' L2 F' L2 F2 R2 D2 F' D2 L'
98. 9.21 R' U2 L' B2 L F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U B' D' U F L' F L' F2
99. 9.39 U F2 B R L' B' R U' B2 U2 R2 B2 L' D2 R B2 U2 R B2 D2 B'
100. 7.18 B2 D2 F' R2 F L2 B2 D2 B' D2 F2 R' U L' R' B L2 B2 R' B2


Thank you to every one who has been keeping track of my progress. Owen, it looks like I am officially faster than you. Micah, you're next!


----------



## FishyIshy (Jun 8, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Do you have any plans on going to a comp soon?


I wish I could go soon, but I don't have any comps anywhere close to me. I will definitely find a way to get there soon though. I haven't even been to a competition.


----------



## Dex (Jun 8, 2022)

Hey there, I practice about as much as you and have been trying to incorporate more focus drills. I became sub 20 about two weeks ago. What drills did you do and how do you remember to do them instead of doing many solves, I often get lost in them. Also I've read lots about not starting lookahead until your f2l is always efficient, any ideas how to practice efficiency other than many solves?

Thanks,
A funny colour cube lover


----------



## FishyIshy (Jun 9, 2022)

Dex said:


> Hey there, I practice about as much as you and have been trying to incorporate more focus drills. I became sub 20 about two weeks ago. What drills did you do and how do you remember to do them instead of doing many solves, I often get lost in them. Also I've read lots about not starting lookahead until your f2l is always efficient, any ideas how to practice efficiency other than many solves?
> 
> Thanks,
> A funny colour cube lover


First off, start look ahead as soon as possible. Your F2L will get better the more you learn how to properly look ahead and also incorporate those new algorithms. Make sure to go back and learn more efficient algorithms whenever there is something that you may not like as much, But remember: more efficient is not always better. I know several different algorithms for different cases and will still chose to go with the basic algorithm just because I know that I can execute them quickly. Also, make sure to practice cross solved scrambles. These will make it easier for you to practice your look ahead. You can also learn how to have an easier time finding pairs. I really hope this helps! Good luck on your quest to Sub-15!!


----------



## FishyIshy (Jul 31, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-31
avg of 5: 6.83

Time List:
1. 7.35 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 U F2 U R' U' B R U2 R D' R U' 
2. (8.50) F2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 U B2 D B L R F U' L2 B2 D' F 
3. (6.25) B' L' F' B R2 U F L2 F' D2 B L2 D2 B D2 F' L2 D' 
4. 6.75 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 D B L' U B2 F U' L R2 D2 L2 
5. 6.39 F' R2 L F' R2 L F R U L2 U2 F D2 B' D2 F2 B' R2 L2 F U2

I finally got this average! I am so happy right now!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 31, 2022)

FishyIshy said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-31
> avg of 5: 6.83
> 
> Time List:
> ...



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-31
avg of 5: 6.852

Time List:
1. (7.719) B' R F' U' F2 U' F2 U F2 D F2 U F2 R2 B' L F2 U2 R' U F2 
2. 7.363 U B2 L F2 U2 B L2 U2 R2 F' U2 B L2 B D R B L F' 
3. 6.648 D R2 F2 D B2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 B' D2 U2 R' U2 L D' F' D B 
4. (6.420) D2 L' R' B2 F2 L F2 R' D2 L' B2 U' F2 R' F U2 F2 L B F2 
5. 6.545 D' B2 U' R2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 U' B2 R' F2 D' L D' R2 U B' R'


----------



## FishyIshy (Aug 1, 2022)

Owen Morrison said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-31
> avg of 5: 6.852
> 
> Time List:
> ...


I told you I would do it


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Aug 1, 2022)

FishyIshy said:


> I told you I would do it


Why do you wanna get faster than Owen specifically?
Also gg getting a better ao5


----------



## FishyIshy (Aug 1, 2022)

Existential Shrimp said:


> Why do you wanna get faster than Owen specifically?
> Also gg getting a better ao5


I actually average faster than Owen. That was my goal. But, beating his ao5 was just a bonus lol


----------

